# general info



## robert (Jul 16, 2015)

I have an old Melben 2 cylinder compressor, having trouble blowing head gaskets, got the head out of machine shop ready to reassemble. What should the head blots be torqued to. Can anyone help me. thanks


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

You can try a model # search at this link...
Manual & Parts List Search

I searched Melben model number 3Z409B and got very little info on it, but it was info. Maybe contacting Campbell Hausfeld will help.​


----------

